# Truck box build? Ported for 2 10" sundowns



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello, so I just ordered 2 E-10 V.3 D2 - Sundown Audio 10" 500W RMS Dual 2-Ohm EV.3 Series Subwoofers, and a 6000W / 1500W Rms Rockville amp. My plan is to build a ported box for behind my back seat of a F250 crew cab truck. I'll move the seat forward if I have to, there's not much room lol. I don't want to hurt these subs and from what I hear, proper air space is important. I'm thinking about porting the box to the passenger side cab corner. Has anyone built a custom box to spec? I've played around with the software online but I'd rather hear from someone who's been there done that. This is my first real system I've had a couple kickers in the past, the reviews on sundowns are awesome. The bigger amp allows me to add more subs later on. I'm trying to hit some serious lows that shake the whole truck, Thanks


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, if you want loud than go ported and tune low but not too much below the fs of the subwoofer. I put a single Sundown SD3 10 in the back of my 2014 F150 at I cubic foot net after displacement and it sounds awesome, but there isn’t much space left back there so fitting two subs (two of at least this size box to sound right) is going to be real tuff.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

you can move the back seats forward to some extent, but if you carry passengers frequently,youll be hard pressed at getting them forward enough to allow for the proper space,fortunatrely for me, the only passengers i carry are my dogs when my wife and i go camping so i made spacers to push the seats forward, about 5 inches in my tacoma double cab 4 door and it has allowed me to build an enclosure big enough for a sealed 15,quite possible a ported if i can get some things worked out, but if you do go this route, plan plan plan and measure more than once to make sure that everything will work out, also i recommend using all grade 8 hardware, have fun


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah, 2 ported back there is ambitious. A single ported SA10 might be more like it.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I was messing with a tuning program to see how those subwoofers would behave and they seem to like a small ported box. You might be able to get away with .5 cubes each tuned to 33.6 Hz if you could make that port fit. You could always use an external port since it’s hidden behind the seat.


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the info guys, as far as a single 10" sub goes, that's doable. Can you help me out with a box design? I'm curious about the size of the port and where it should be. Obviously it's going to be a thinner truck box behind the seat. But I'm willing to move the seat forward if needed. I just need the sub to be happy. As far as lows go, should I opt for a single 12 or 15? Thanks again for all the input


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

V8toilet, I appreciate the charts. Very handy


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

I like the box design you came up with, a few guys on YouTube port theirs on the bottom toward the cab corner, wonder if it will hit harder that way? Not sure, I'm open to ideas, maybe a bigger sub?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I can’t comment on the port location, but I can say that my single Ported SD3 10 goes as low as my SA-12 and even lower (its tuned slightly lower though for now). It can’t match the SA in SPL obviously, but in terms of SQ it’s better. The SD3 isn’t meant to be ported so you have to be careful for the power applied and not abuse it. Don’t let that worry you though, because it gets really loud and can play with that midbass, punch you in the chest feeling many crave. For me this is perfect in a single cab truck. I tried a few other budget subs such as MTX XTL110CP sealed, JL 10wxv2 sealed, and JL CP108LG-W3v3 and nothing hit or sounded as good as this Sundown SD3 10 ported. It also sounds fantastic sealed too, which I initially did in just .5 cubes.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I can also vouch for the 10SD3. Never used it ported but sealed it's very nice. I'm using a ported SA10 now and while it doesn't sound as good (still good), it gets quite loud on just under 600 watts and can take a good bit more. Sounds like you want the SA - for _serious lows that shake the whole truck_. Use a 12 if you can. My 10 tuned to ~29 Hz is about 2 cubes inside including the slot vent...something larger if you're counting outer dimensions.


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

Great choice on subs. I love sundown and have used them in a few builds. My single ev3 12 is plenty. The single 10 should get loud enough for you. A couple things to consider. If you go with the single 10, you will need a smaller amp or be very aware of where you are on the volume. Gain should be set to 0 as you'll have the headroom and won't need it. I run my 12 (rated 500RMS like yours) on almost 900 daily and it takes it like a beast. At 1000 they start to have issues. Sundown put a torture video out on youtube confirming this. The other thing to consider is you'll need a little over an inch in front of the surround to ensure it doesn't hit anything. 

As far as the box design, I wouldn't put them at less than 1.0 ported. I built the box for my 12 at 1.7 with a 32hz tune per spec. The 1.0 spec tuned to 32 will treat you right. Do you have the measurements for the space? I didn't see them above.


----------



## 97_Blazer (Jul 15, 2017)

V8toilet said:


> Well, if you want loud than go ported and tune low but not too much below the fs of the subwoofer. I put a single Sundown SD3 10 in the back of my 2014 F150 at I cubic foot net after displacement and it sounds awesome, but there isn’t much space left back there so fitting two subs (two of at least this size box to sound right) is going to be real tuff.



Lol... looks like a design I refunded the funds on above.

Guess it did work out after all?


----------



## 97_Blazer (Jul 15, 2017)

Out of curiosity what'd your space available?
Would the box above fit if it was 16.5" tall with the top depth at 5 1/8" and 48" wide?
If that's the case tuning to 34-35hz in 1.8 or so with a round (5.9" ID) should be doable if the depth works-out.
As far as that goes I would need to draw-up the thing side view to check but those E's are under 5.75" depth so it probably would work.

This is what I mean...








That's for the SD10... a E-10 should work if the width mainly could be changed with a touch more height to get it up around 1.8ft3 net @ 35hz would be good and sound just right IMO


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

97_Blazer said:


> Lol... looks like a design I refunded the funds on above.
> 
> Guess it did work out after all?


Yes, I tried to tell you that Shredder!!! I initially did not add those extra blocks in your design and after adding the blocks it tightened up the response and sounds really awesome now. Just so everyone knows, 97_Blazer designed this box for me. I have since acquired bassbox pro that designs cut sheets for me but I'm not messing with this one because its perfect.


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

I can measure my available space later tonight, and we can add a few inches to the depth if necessary ( move seat forward). You guys are giving me a bunch of good info, and I really appreciate it. Since I've got two subs coming in the mail right now, how do you guys feel about the idea of having two boxes? One behind the seat, and one under the seat. I believe I have plenty of amp to run both, (Rockville db15 6000W / 1500W RMS. I was looking at possibly a downfiring design, assuming I'll be porting it as well to the same side? (passenger) my rear seat lifts/folds up with the pull of the handle. I work in metal fab, so I can make brackets to mount the seat forward and up a little bit. I can get measurements tonight of all the space I have now. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## 97_Blazer (Jul 15, 2017)

V8toilet said:


> Yes, I tried to tell you that Shredder!!! I initially did not add those extra blocks in your design and after adding the blocks it tightened up the response and sounds really awesome now. Just so everyone knows, 97_Blazer designed this box for me. I have since acquired bassbox pro that designs cut sheets for me but I'm not messing with this one because its perfect.


Ahhh... the parts as drawn were necessary to be put in to manage volume and the sub woulda been sloppy with the added volume. 

All ended up well with that enclosure I suppose... what bout the Sa-12?

It was a Sqish smaller volume/lower tuned beast and probably needed some tweaking in the 50-60hz range thru the Eq & crossover to get that beat where it should be.

But the added lows were worth it IMO cause those are not easy to compensate for too far under tuning.


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

Ok, so behind the seat I've got 60" across the back. 24" to the window, 8" from the back of cab to the seat. 

Under rear seat I have 54" across 7" from floor to seat front. 4" from floor to the seat (where it hinges) thanks for all the help


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

Pics are what I have to work with behind rear seat


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

97_Blazer said:


> Ahhh... the parts as drawn were necessary to be put in to manage volume and the sub woulda been sloppy with the added volume.
> 
> All ended up well with that enclosure I suppose... what bout the Sa-12?
> 
> ...


O the SA-12, I haven’t actually built that box you modeled for it. I had actually forgotten about it but I just looked it up. Right now the SA-12 is in a custom ported box I modeled in Bassbox Pro with a 4” precision port round port tuned to 34 Hz. Thinking about lowering the tune to 30 Hz, but it sounds good now. I’ve been very busy with my kids football and field hockey so haven’t had much time to mess with it. I put the Alpine SWS 10 in a custom ported box I also modeled in Bassbox Pro with a 3” precision round port and it sounds nice and the wife loves it. Round port is definitely the way to go if you want maximum SQ and SLP. 

CrewCabBassHead, I cannot make heads or tales of your measurements. If you could make that more clear than I may be able to help model a box for you or if 97_Blazer could well he’s very good at it. I likely won’t have time to do that though until this weekend.


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

Ok did you see attached pictures?


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

Below is an attatchnent of what space I'm working with. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## 97_Blazer (Jul 15, 2017)

I'll look at it tomorrow.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

That gives you just under 2 cubes interior if you can use all the space.


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

I believe I can use all the space, now I just need a box plan lol


----------



## CrewCabBassHead (Sep 30, 2018)

Being that there's 2 cubic feet, could I use both subs in the same box?


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

CrewCabBassHead said:


> Being that there's 2 cubic feet, could I use both subs in the same box?


You can, but I modeled this scenario recently with GB10s - 2 sealed vs 1 ported. While output was slightly higher in a narrow band between like 50 and 65 Hz with the 2 sealed drivers, output and extension were better overall with the single vented alignment.


----------



## 97_Blazer (Jul 15, 2017)

I took a guess with your measurements you posted and combined with @V8Toilet 's box for reference. 
I settled on a 36hz tune for musicality and output in that cabin, tried to not compromise on port area due to your planned power and located the port in the cabin corner to possibly help augment those lows.
Looks like this will hammer in that cabin to me and have decent extension along with letting you use all your output available.
I'd set the SSF accordingly to watch out for those LOWs but it'll have decent extension and a lot of output for a couple of E-10's IMO.
If I had 1500 watts and a couple of E-10's in a F-150 I'd probably settle on this if it would fit.








All enclosures are a collection of compromises, that one ^^^^ turned out pretty good IMO.
Truck enclosures can be difficult... that was NO exception... lol


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I put those Sundown E series drivers into that box that 97_Blazer designed and came up with these graphs in Bassbox Pro. My box volume was showing 1.748 net but I think the program is off a little on the vent dimensions because I can’t model an angled vent. This box is shown in red (might look orange) and my box with a single SD3-10 is shown in green (might look yellow). Those two e series should slam in that box. They get louder than my SA-12 by a little (1.2 db) until about 33.5 Hz when the SA takes over and is louder at 30 Hz by 2.2 db but that is on 1000 watts :laugh:


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the two e series in red compared to my SA 12 in blue, which is tuned to 35 Hz right now in a 1.57 net box.


----------

